# diyht1



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it is time to post some pictures in here (from Construction & Design)...I still need to build some acoustical panels for my side walls but for now here is the result of what I started back on Oct. 2007 :bigsmile:


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

:hissyfit: can't upload pics:crying:


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

One more Pic, I think I need to save files as GIF, this one went through as GIF...:scratchhead:


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

hmmm:scratchhead: found problem uploading :duh:


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry for the blurry pics, my camera is not great at all.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

tools that helped me greatly, basement area (endless work in progress)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a cool lighting effect on the back wall..Is that ropelight?
Also, why the offset position for the projector?..You may have mentioned this previously, but I can't see any reason from the pics for this..


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks Prof. indeed I used ropelights around the acoustic backwall and a switch dimmer.
You know excellent question on the position of my PJ, when I started the whole project I knew nothing or knew much less about HT so not only I installed the pj about 2 feet farter than the ideal but I also centered the pj to my screen as much as I could, I did not know that I could adjust the image to the left or right until I hanged the pj. :innocent:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

looks really nice........well done!


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks superchad, I found lots of info in here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice looking room, had a question for you. How do you find the door, is there reflection or any issues with a white door when watching? My theatre is being built and I was thinking of doing some dark browns for the walls and white trim/door. My doors would be in the same location as yours relative to the screen.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Bigblue, in regards to the doors, they really don't bother me at all, I don't get much reflection or maybe I just don't see it. In any case, the only reflection I've noticed is on my left side wall: sad2:, but it don't bother me either :bigsmile: good luck on your project, show us some pics.


----------

